# Recommended reading for CWI...



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

I wonder what happened to my wife. I keep daydreaming she disappeared and replaced by a stranger. The woman I married would never behave like this. 

Anyone else think like this? Recommend me something to read?


----------



## Stillkindofhopefull (Oct 25, 2014)

Married Man Sex Life Primer. 
I don't agree with its evolutionary premise, but outside of that it gave me a lot of clarity. Still reading it. Some of it is hard as I basically see our marriage failures described in ways that I could have fixed easily had I known about them then.
I traded out a lot of my alpha for beta as the marriage went on. Read it, you'll understand it. I downloaded it through Amazon.


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks in reading that and nmmng. Just curious what others coping mechanisms are and how to work through it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Written primarily for BH's...

The Married Man Sex Life Primer 2011 - Kindle edition by Athol Kay @ Amazon.com

No More Mister Nice Guy: A Proven Guide for Getting What You Want in Love, Sex, and Life - Kindle edition by Robert Glover @ Amazon.com

(Oxford commas rule, by the way.)

Written primarily for WS's, but a good read for BS's as well...

How to Help Your Spouse Heal from Your Affair: A Compact Manual for the Unfaithful - Kindle edition by Linda MacDonald @ Amazon.com


----------

